

Ask HN: Looking For A Logo Designer - 619Cloud

Any good recommendations for a great logo designer? This is for our YC Winter 2011 business application. Thanks.
======
ssclafani
<http://99designs.com>

~~~
619Cloud
Thanks, have you personally used 99designs.com? A bit pricey, their cheapest
price for a logo is $223.

~~~
singer
You can purchase a logo in their Logo Store for $99.

<http://99designs.com/logo-design/store>

~~~
619Cloud
There are some really good designs there, but I want something original and
custom.

~~~
singer
You can buy exclusive rights to any logo that was previously sold for $199.
So, you could buy an original logo there.

------
yoseph
similar to 99designs: <http://www.crowdspring.com/>

